
Ask HN: Review my startup - hammadnasir
I&#x27;ve came up with an idea to make Quora but personal. Like answering &amp; asking questions with people you know. I came up with this idea because my relatives &amp; friends often asks me technology related problems and questions face-to-face, by chat or via call so why not make a platform which offers this service.<p>I would love to have your detailed feedback on this.<p>Thanks in advance!
======
ajeet_dhaliwal
They ask you because you're free. If there was a paid service for this, they'd
still ask you. If it was monetized some other it might be useful but need more
details.

